# Birthday Question (May not be appropriot for kids if they dont like alcohol)



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

I turn 21 at midnight.

So lets get some discussion going.

What is the first type of alcohol I should buy? I do not do beer. I know, I'm a girl. NOT. Beer tastes like plecopoop.

Give me suggestions and reasons why, be it taste, price, or ability to get you trashed.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Can't lump all beer together, some is more on the cichlidpoop side of things imho.


----------



## HilbillyDelucks (Nov 9, 2008)

Crown Royal with Coke or what my avatar is holding,that is if ya can find it.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Let your friends decide for you. LOL!


----------



## jamesandmanda (Sep 17, 2008)

its strange in the us, legal drinking age is 18 over here i uk. If you dont already have a hangover id go with vodka and coke !!!! and wine. gets you plastered


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Take your favorite flavor (orange, apple, chocolate, mint, almond, whatever) add the word Liquer and google it. Go get it. More money than beer, but more potent too.


----------



## jamesandmanda (Sep 17, 2008)

or make skittles vodka

http://www.wikihow.com/Make-Skittles-Vodka


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

jello shooters


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm not a beer drinker either.

Things I like (but generally not all the same night - I don't mix "milky" drinks with non-dairy drinks usually.

Toasted almond - amareto with milk or cream, on ice
mudslide - varies, but usually has bailey's, cream (or ice cream), ice, sometimes vodka and kahlua as well.
white russian - kahlua, vodka, milk, on ice (good for coffee drinkers)
sombrero - white russian minus vodka (ditto)

all of those go down pretty easily and taste good, without alot of "bite"

Some other "smooth and not strong tasting" drinks include:
rum and coke (depends how its mixed)
madori melon and ginger ale (or madori and sprite or 7up) - my prefered "dinner" drink when we have work dinners, functions, etc
Pina colada - a definate 'foo foo' drink but when done right - ahhhhh

A little stronger:
Margarita (I prefer "classic" on the rocks - but frozen are good too, as are many of the "flavored" 'ritas such as melon, mango, peach etc etc.) Very good with spicy food, but can be an acquired taste. My goto drink with good mexican food.

Amaretto on the rocks - ahhh my prefered after-dinner drink, especially at family functions, but stay with the top-shelf brands (D'sarono, not generic)
A 'sippin' drink

Bailey's on the rocks - another nice sippin drink

"I want to get drunk tonight" drink:
Long Island Ice Tea. I got spoiled in college, we made really strong "longislands", which most bar's just don't measure up to. Our recipe - 1 shot each rum, vodka, tequila, triplesec, and gin, with a little sour mix and a splash of coke "for color" -- if done right it tastes like ice tea, and at 5 shots per drink its got a nice wallop (equal to about 4.5 beers ! ). Alot of bar's I've been to in Mass limit it to 3 shots or use half-shots  
As you saw, I'm a big guy, and in college it took a bit to get me going. Now I rarely drink, so I'm a total lightweight.

"I'm stuck with bottled drinks and I don't drink beer" :
Check out the various Smirnoff Ice drinks (various flavors - berry, lemon, etc) and also the Mike's Hard Lemonade. Very easy to drink. If nothing else is available, a basic berry winecooler (seagrems, etc) can be good as well.
I often bring these to BYOB situations.

Other thoughts - try a "chain" type place like Chili's, TGIFridays, the 99, etc - they all have pretty comprehensive little drink booklets on the table with tons of cocktails to try - lots of interesting drinks, including about a million "fake" martini's (apple martini, chocolate martini, etc etc)


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

Baby_Baby said:


> Just don't forget a designated driver!


Ditto - be safe !
And don't over do it.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I like amaretto too. Amaretto stone sour or amaretto & coke. Grasshopper (creme de cocoa + creme de menthe), yum.

Ice cream drinks like an "old fashioned" are good too.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

try a golden dream....
put in a blender.....................

1 jigger of galliano
1 jigger of cointreau
2 big scoops of vanilla ice cream ...

blend and pour into a glass..
kick your butt milkshake..

or how about a good bottle of ouzo.....


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

Well now after day 1, I have had a great day, and a great mixture of a lot of stuff. I started around 6AM, and slowed down a little bit around dinner time, and I'm just about sober now. Not sure what I tried, but I'll make sure to keep this thread bookmarked for future reference.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

You can never go wrong with the drinks on the menu in a Chinese restaraunt. My particular libation of choice are Mai Tais, they go down real easy (perhaps a little too easy), and pack a nice punch.

At home, if you have the time and ambition, Jello shots are always good for a nights entertainment. There are plenty of flavors so you can get a good variety. Mix them with rum, vodka(fruit flavored works well), or even tequila. Some of my personal favorites have been strawberry with strawberry vodka, lemon and lime with citrus vodka, and pineapple with coconut rum. Avoid cherry(unless you like Robitussen). With winter coming, you can always make a mess of them, and keep them cold out on the porch or in the garage.

Good Times!


----------



## jamesandmanda (Sep 17, 2008)

> Long Island Ice Tea.


incredible stuff !!!!


----------



## Maztachief (Oct 3, 2008)

nhtmjy,ukdjasfdd


----------

